# My Next Mod



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I have seen these on a GTO. they look very good if you like stripes.

http://www.autotrimdesign.net/detail.jsp?item=ATD-PNTGTOGRPH3&category=23762#

I'm going with gloss black on my torrid red.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Gee, to bad you don't live in my area, our dealership is having a party w/ prizes, and one of them is $250 off at Auto Trim Design.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

That will look awesome!
I wonder what color for Silver?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I have the black kit on my yellow 04 and it looks awesome. The car had 1 previous owner so the only thing i can say is that its starting to flake away on the trunk lid. not a problem i know the guy that put it on and said he would fix it. overall it looks very sharp. the only thing i would say is have the car clear coated to protect the stripes


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

One for sale at a dealership near me that has those stripes, black with Silver stripes.


http://www.buyferguson.com/Inv/Details.cfm?inventoryid=5693875&tempinventorytype=2&pagewidth=550


----------

